# Brick: to paint or not to paint, that is the ?



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

I here lots of this going on so you can come off that ledge now:laughing: 
Before taking a pludge like that I would be thinking of getting rid of that white. Maybe a light Beigh for your wood work and doors. Incorperate some light browns ( pots, planters or any other iteams you can think of) . Wright now there is to much contrast between the brick and the white so by softning the white the brick might not look as bad.


----------



## Turnip (Apr 14, 2007)

*oh yeah..*

Yeah, the white is being scraped, sanded and painted over. I'm replacing the iron railing with wood and putting in a new landscape.

Maybe I'll try the new stuff before passing the point of no return. I was planning on coming in with brown on the porch anyway...

But if it still doesn't look right, I'm gonna cover it up :whistling2:


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

Sounds like a good plan. It is always a good idea to do things around a major project change when feeisible. Hopefully you will keep in touch and show us some pics of your progress and finished results.


----------

